# ersatzteile bergwerk faunus lsd



## RiSC (29. September 2011)

welche firma vertreibt bergwerk faunus lsd ersatzteile?


----------



## bergzwerk (29. September 2011)

Ich hab über Müsing-Bikes meine Teile bekommen. Entweder Du fragst dort an, oder Du kannst auf der Homepage von Bergwerk auf den unten angegebenen Link (Mail-Adresse) gehen. Dort wird Dir bestimmt auch weitergeholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLichti (1. Oktober 2011)

Was brauchst Du genau??


----------



## RiSC (2. Oktober 2011)

ich benoetige die umlenkwippe


----------



## SLichti (3. Oktober 2011)

Schwarz mit "Ausleger" ? 
Die silberne ohne Ausleger ?
Oder eventuell ne hübsche Tuning-Wippe?
Welcher Dämpfer ist verbaut? DT mit Bergwerk eigenem "Knochen", DT LRS 320, German Answer oder Manitou?


----------



## RiSC (4. Oktober 2011)

es ist die schwarze mit ausleger
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/4135/bergwerkfaunuslsdumlenk.jpg
und es ist ein lrs 320 von manitou verbaut


----------



## SLichti (4. Oktober 2011)

Kein Problem, hab ich noch..., meld dich einfach mal telefonisch bei mir, Kontakt findest Du hier


----------

